# Why are my shrimp hiding?



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

I found that my cherries didn't come out until i had a colony of 25 or so...


----------



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

alrighty, so the plan to purchase another ~10 or so when I get my employee discount is right on track then


----------



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm going to just double post here... for the fun of it...

I turned off all the lights in the room where the shrimp are at.... and came back after about an hour and just turned the tank lights on (no flashlight on hand) 

wow! never seen so many shrimp disappear so quick. 

also, from the one female I caught out in the open, i really need to get a sponge covering my filter intake, ASAP! 

Oh, that is besides the fact that I just finished reading (thanks Wikipedia links...) that the females with eggs tend to hide alot... which explains why they're all hiding in the driftwood during the day.


----------



## AquaVu (Jan 11, 2008)

Shrimps will NOT show themselves if there's fishes around. I moved my beta to a different tank and the different is day and night. My shrimps walk and swim around without having to look over their shoulders all the time. Do shrimps have shoulders???


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

They have arms, so they must have shoulders.
My experience is mixed. If I put any fish in my nano with the tigers and RCS, they hide. In my two 20's I have bamboo shrimp in one, and amanos and green lace in the other. With many fish, they are always out.


----------



## AquaVu (Jan 11, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> They have arms, so they must have shoulders.
> My experience is mixed. If I put any fish in my nano with the tigers and RCS, they hide. In my two 20's I have bamboo shrimp in one, and amanos and green lace in the other. With many fish, they are always out.


Bamboo and Amano shrimps are much bigger in size than other dwarf shrimps such as CRS and RCS.


----------



## DarrylR (Oct 9, 2007)

I had my crowntail male betta eat my RCS....... seeing they do eat bugs and other stuff in the wild its instinct.


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

It is most surely because of your betta. I had the same thing happened with bettas and Bolivian Rams in my 58G tank. Now that I only have cardinals, embers, cories and celebes rainbows, I see my shrimp all the the time.


----------



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

lol...

The only other option right now is to put them in a larger tank with dwarf puffers....

methinks they're safer where they are.  

this is besides the fact that my betta is a wuss. He's scared of shrimp and stays away from them, the only thing he shows aggression to is the larger ramshorn snails... he flares at those. maybe my betta is mildly retarded....


----------

